# Allowing vehicle to warm up



## michaelbaranowski (May 24, 2004)

How long do you allow your vehicle to warm up before you put it in gear and head down the highway?

I don't wait 5 minutes but start my truck, then put on the set belt (make sure everyone is secure, make sure mirrors are adjusted (which they should be cause I am the only person driving my truck, set radio (either talk radio or music I like) before placing in gear.

But I notice in the park lot at work that some people don't even have their door shut and they are already moving.

I am not sure it is still needed but when I was younger and was taught to drive I was told to make sure everything is adjusted and vehicle is warmed up before moving. I am probably the only person that makes sure all my tires are inflated as I walk to my truck.


----------



## dr. redfish (Aug 13, 2008)

Good question.
I know my wife and daughter never check their tires, in fact they'd both probably drive away and never notice if 1 had been stolen.


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

I start mine going into the change house with the remote. So probably 3-5 min before i get in it and take off. 

I check my tire pressure monthly


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

iwarm engine til tach comes down to idle rpms check tires weekly .yes people start and go ,oil dont even get to all parts of engine keeps mechanics in buisness .


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Older vehicles with carbs and thicker oil u would let them warm up longer. Newer vehicles are so sophisticated they dont need much time. Couple minutes put in gear and drive easy for a while. I have an 06 diesel truck and thats what I do. I wont turn the heater on until the temp gauge has moved also. My .02.


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

bubbas kenner said:


> iwarm engine til tach comes down to idle rpms check tires weekly .yes people start and go ,oil dont even get to all parts of engine keeps mechanics in buisness .


x2


----------



## FOUL HOOKED (Jan 3, 2006)

devil1824 said:


> I wont turn the heater on until the temp gauge has moved also. My .02.


Does that hurt anything. If it's real cold and I have frost or ice on the windows I'll start it and turn my defrost on warm till it starts to thaw while I'm in the casa. When I head out I brush off with windshield with the wippers and take off. Never figured it'd hurt.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

I let the engine get all the heat first then turn on the heater. It just takes longer for the engine to warm up with the heater on from the get go. Your stealing the heat for the windshield. Not really a big deal its just what I learned growing up.


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

I let mine warm up a couple minutes regaurdless of weather or diesel gas. The piston and rings need to get some heat in them to seal up good and the auto trannies in my diesels needs time to build pressure.


----------



## bud1971 (Aug 10, 2009)

Letting your engine warm up some is a gas saver also....

Instead of manual or automatic chokes, fuel injection now does that for you...which is why fuel injected cars start easier and run better at start up. If you start driving before the computer has leaned the fuel mixture, you will be wasting more gas than you would be at idle.


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

I'm gone before the lifters quit rattling. lol


----------



## frank n texas (Aug 11, 2004)

Until engine reaches normal operating temperature on display...


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

bubbas kenner said:


> iwarm engine til tach comes down to idle rpms check tires weekly .yes people start and go ,oil dont even get to all parts of engine keeps mechanics in buisness .


I read that the oil makes it to every part in the engine in a few seconds. Back in the old days of 10W40, carb and 300K miles, I guess it would make a difference, but my understanding is "warming up" the truck is just not needed.

With that said, I still wait till the rpm's drop to Idle before I put her in gear. Hot day or cold. Either way, waiting a minute or 2 doesn't hurt.


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

When it's cold like it has been the last few days, I use the remote start and it's probably 3-5 minutes. When it's warmer or the motor has been run in the last few hours, I pretty much crank it up and go.


----------



## 11andy11 (Aug 12, 2004)

I drive a 96 CTD. When its cold like its been I like it to warm up a solid ten minutes before taking off, and then when I do I take it slow for a couple of miles. If it warm out I start it before I climb in and get everything adjusted and just ease on down the road. I know when she is warmed up enough to get on the pedal.


----------



## Pocboy (Aug 12, 2004)

Start it up, drive off while putting my seatbelt on and never a problem. Ford F-150, Ford Explorer, chevy Suburban in that order with over 200 thousand on each. I change the oil every 6 months or so and I do the same with my '07 Silverado and I expect to get over 200 thousand on it before I move on.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

11andy11 said:


> I drive a 96 CTD. When its cold like its been I like it to warm up a solid ten minutes before taking off, and then when I do I take it slow for a couple of miles. If it warm out I start it before I climb in and get everything adjusted and just ease on down the road. I know when she is warmed up enough to get on the pedal.


Might want to check your owners manual. My 97 CTD had specific warnings against prolonged idling on a cold motor. You get incomplete fuel burn, which leaks down past the rings diluting the oil leading to bearing failure on the crank or connecting rods.


----------



## Navi (Jun 2, 2009)

devil1824 said:


> I let the engine get all the heat first then turn on the heater. It just takes longer for the engine to warm up with the heater on from the get go. Your stealing the heat for the windshield. Not really a big deal its just what I learned growing up.


By no means am I challenging your comment, but doesnt the engine have to warm up before any heat is sent to the heater? I was always under the impression that until your engine gets to the temp setting of your thermostat causing it to open you wont get any heat to the system.

Im no motorhead and I could be completely off on this, just curious if I have been wrong all these years 

As per the topic, I do like others mentioned, watch the rpms drop to normal idle and go easy for aminute or two.


----------



## gitchesum (Nov 18, 2006)

I start mine up and let it run about 10 minutes before I leave.

My programmer allows me to set a high idle(1500 rpm's) while it is warming up. I also set the E-brake and idle the truck in neutral to let the tranny get the fluid cycling too


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

My '04 Ford 6.0l has the built in high idle. I have to start mine and let it run about 10-15 minutes when it is cold like this morning. I think something is wrong with my truck as it seems something is no long heating correctly. When it is really cold it runs really really rough, shakes, and idles horribly until things get some heat in them.


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

StinkBait said:


> My '04 Ford 6.0l has the built in high idle. I have to start mine and let it run about 10-15 minutes when it is cold like this morning. I think something is wrong with my truck as it seems something is no long heating correctly. When it is really cold it runs really really rough, shakes, and idles horribly until things get some heat in them.


6.0's do this with the EGR emmissions junk as well as the heads. There is some work you can do to bypass/remove it as well put stronger head bolts for something like $1500.

Do a search - I don't know the details, but I've read exactly what you're talking about over and over again.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Navi said:


> By no means am I challenging your comment, but doesnt the engine have to warm up before any heat is sent to the heater? I was always under the impression that until your engine gets to the temp setting of your thermostat causing it to open you wont get any heat to the system.
> 
> Im no motorhead and I could be completely off on this, just curious if I have been wrong all these years
> 
> As per the topic, I do like others mentioned, watch the rpms drop to normal idle and go easy for aminute or two.


You are right. I just think it takes longer for the engine to warm up. I remember dad back in the day always doing that. With todays engines it probably doesn't matter It just makes me feel warm and fuzzy inside.

A far as the diesel shake rattling and rolling,thats what they do. My 06 dodge does that within the first few minutes then goes into high idle. My 00' 7.3 did the same thing minus the high idle.


----------



## Galveston Yankee (May 24, 2004)

Recently bought my first diesel, an 2007 dodge ram 6.7 4X4 quad cab. The owners manual says to let it idle for about 3 minutes before taking off. I guess that's what I'm going to be doing.


----------



## catman6 (Mar 16, 2009)

*Warm Up*

Read your vehicle manual. I have an '08 f350 with a 6.4 diesel and it says to warm up a little and and do not accelerate too fast before engine gets warm. The turbos may have problems later due to the different metals used. If the exhaust portion is cast or ductile iron and the boost portion is aluminum, the difference in expansion rates can cause things to get out of shape. So it is a good idea to let the engine warm some and don't punch it until it is at operating temp.


----------



## cloudfishing (May 8, 2005)

My neighbor used to wake up and start his cummins every morning about four he normall left at five. I always knew when he started it up I had an hour of sleep left.


----------



## Galveston Yankee (May 24, 2004)

It makes sense to follow the owners manual instructions. The Dodge 07 manual says to not put it under a load until the engine temp is 140 or above. Letting it warm up for 3 minutes is not that much of an inconvenience except for the fact that the truck is right below the bedroom window. Rainy gets to listen to diesel engine music for a few minutes every morning. Hasn't complained yet!


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

*warm up*

My 2C Don't put load on it tell it warms up.A load is camper,big boat,climbing a vertical hill etc. Idoling out of your neighborhood with no load in lower gears is no load.Just start it up and give it a minute ,two and idol away or stay under 1000rpm tell warms up a little ( don.t hot rod).If you really have a load give it more time.Just as important ,if not more is cool down when you stop after a heavy load pull, let it idol tell temp normalize.4-5 min.We're talking pulling 70mph and pull off for diesel and shut her down ain't good.Now if you rode around looking for a station at 30 mph for 4-5min Your probably normalized .......CVA34


----------



## troutredfish (Apr 18, 2005)

It all depends on how late I am and if the boss is in town But I usually let it warm up for about 3 to 5 min.


----------



## Pocboy (Aug 12, 2004)

Not necessary according to this.
http://autos.yahoo.com/articles/aut...ht-facts-about-warming-up-your-car-in-winter/


----------



## 11andy11 (Aug 12, 2004)

Pocketfisherman said:


> Might want to check your owners manual. My 97 CTD had specific warnings against prolonged idling on a cold motor. You get incomplete fuel burn, which leaks down past the rings diluting the oil leading to bearing failure on the crank or connecting rods.


thanks for the tip. I will check my owners manual.


----------



## fin&feather (Jun 24, 2008)

I have a 05, 6.0l and I try not to do excessive idling after I found it creates wet stacking. If it's cold I don't mind as much because the computer kicks the idle up a little, but in the summer you'll never hear it idle up.


----------

